# thursday night, Oct5 NJ



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Will be at the JRs whippany lounge next thursday. Meeting up with RcktS4, and probably others (joed and raisin, i'm looking in your general direction).

Anyone in the area should go. Besides the fact that I rule, this is the first time Raney will have been seen in public since Zoe was born. Sometime shortly after Zoe was born, his better half took away all seven minutes of "Raney time" she used to allow him. Internet time is sparse too, he went from a prolific poster to a super lurker!

So come to this herf, this may be the last chance you get to meet Raney until Zoe heads off to college! Herf starts between 6-7, traffic of course being the bitch that it is in jersey.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm in - somebody has to bring the fresh young cigars - right?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

joed said:


> I'm in - somebody has to bring the fresh young cigars - right?


Shall we make it the theme of this herf? 98's and up?


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I may just have to make the drive up.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

crap... it's a workday for me and Frank has to be up before dawn on Friday.. sure would like to make it up there sometime.. maybe you bunch of gorilla's can make it down here sometime. I hear we're meeting in Richmond that Sunday if you guys are interested.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Whats the drive like from DE to Richmond?


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> Will be at the JRs whippany lounge next thursday. Meeting up with RcktS4, and probably others (joed and raisin, i'm looking in your general direction).
> 
> Anyone in the area should go. Besides the fact that I rule, this is the first time Raney will have been seen in public since Zoe was born. Sometime shortly after Zoe was born, his better half took away all seven minutes of "Raney time" she used to allow him. Internet time is sparse too, he went from a prolific poster to a super lurker!
> 
> So come to this herf, this may be the last chance you get to meet Raney until Zoe heads off to college! Herf starts between 6-7, traffic of course being the bitch that it is in jersey.


Thanks for the invite... can't make that one on a Thursday... wish I could.



RedBaron said:


> Whats the drive like from DE to Richmond?


It is not a bad drive depending on what time you get through DC and the _Beltway_ I have made it to Richmond from Philly in around 5 hours or less.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Count me in!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

raisin said:


> Count me in!


Sweeeeeeet! :w


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

would u mind if i showed up? maybe closer to 7 than 6


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

yachties23 said:


> would u mind if i showed up? maybe closer to 7 than 6


That would be terrific!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

yachties23 said:


> would u mind if i showed up? maybe closer to 7 than 6


Everyone is welcome! 7 is cool, we normally stay to 9ish anyways.


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

most excellent, anybody have an addy so i can map it out... never been there before


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

yachties23 said:


> most excellent, anybody have an addy so i can map it out... never been there before


http://www.jrwhippany.com/index.cfm

addy right under the JR's logo


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

bump. So far confirmed:

myself obviously  
joed
raisin
RcktS4
yachties23


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Damn, Joe, I can't get put on the confirm list?:fu


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

A strong possibility for me. The traffic will suck, but it's worth it for a chance to argue with Raney in person!!! 

(just kidding...)


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Ok so,

Hammerhead
Red Baron
myself
joed
raisin
RcktS4
yachties23


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Count me out. !#*$!&!$!$ Fiance reminds me I had made dinner plans. Someone needs to invent a gadget that shocks a guy when he tries to overbook a previously planned event.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RedBaron said:


> Count me out. !#*$!&!$!$ Fiance reminds me I had made dinner plans. Someone needs to invent a gadget that shocks a guy when he tries to overbook a previously planned event.


Aight Chris, i'll save the dog rocket I was planning to give ya till the next time  

Still, solid crew showing up, can't wait till tomorrow night! :w


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> Count me out. !#*$!&!$!$ Fiance reminds me I had made dinner plans. Someone needs to invent a gadget that shocks a guy when he tries to overbook a previously planned event.


They have invented something - it's called a fiance.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Hammerhead said:


> A strong possibility for me. The traffic will suck, but it's worth it for a chance to argue with Raney in person!!!
> 
> (just kidding...)


The post office tells me that you should have an extra cigar or two to smoke!!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Everyone is welcome! 7 is cool, we normally stay to 9ish anyways.


9ish!!!!....lightweights


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

SDmate said:


> 9ish!!!!....lightweights


Would probably be later if JR's didn't close. And we all work. And none of us live very close to each other lol.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> Would probably be later if JR's didn't close. And we all work. And none of us live very close to each other lol.


So how was herf... did you guys plan one for a Saturday... hopefully not a Daddy/Daughter weekend


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

DriftyGypsy said:


> So how was herf... did you guys plan one for a Saturday... hopefully not a Daddy/Daughter weekend


It's tomorrow night actually. And yea, we'll get a saturday one planned tomorrow


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> It's tomorrow night actually. And yea, we'll get a saturday one planned tomorrow


Damn.... you are right... usually Daddy/Daughter night is Wednesday but I but it was switched this week so I am corn-fuzzeled


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Getting closer


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Getting closer


Oh and I am so ready to relax!

My bastage boss just left for the Stadium! I had to give him one of these :fu on his way out - he gave me one of these :r and danced out the door.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Good day gentlemen, just posting very quickly with an update on the Rckt homefront. Stage I of the plan passed flawlessly, and Zoe will be well cared for until at least 10 PM this evening by her grandparents. So much for the easy part.

As for phase II (restraining the wife) - this has been accomplished with (so far) minimal damage overall... I believe, after all, that there is a reason the good lord provided us with redundancy in the testicle department, and from what I've been told as long as the remaining one is still healthy, I should be at a functional level of testosterone. 

I have every reason to think that the chains (Stainless steel this time - I learned my lesson about the questionable logevity of iron duing that last debacle!) should hold long enough for me to get safely to the meet tonight. Furthermore, between the dilaudid-laced Ferrero Rocher Hazelnut chocolates and the cask of "Stress Reliever" organic Tea, I have hopes that her strength will be impaired until I am safely on my way to the meet. If I'm late, just make sure to save me a seat facing the door, and please help me ensure that the path to the rear exit remains clear. You never know when the sedatives might wear off, and I've learned that even the sturdiest restraints can be knawed through when there is enough perseverence applied. (Hell hath no fury, etc. etc.)

It is my deepest hope that I will have a chance to smoke at least a minuto or (dare I dream it) a PC before the love of my life escapes her bonds and hunts me down, and futhermore that she will arrive Sans machete, giving me a fighting chance at a possible last-second escape  .

Now, some of you may think me a fool for even attempting such a plan. To you I say, "Tis better to live a free (monotesticular) man for an hour than to be a slave for a lifetime". Besides, she wants another child, so I have good reason to believe she will allow me to live at least a little longer.

Vive La Revolucion!

Raney


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RcktS4 said:


> Good day gentlemen, just posting very quickly with an update on the Rckt homefront. Stage I of the plan passed flawlessly, and Zoe will be well cared for until at least 10 PM this evening by her grandparents. So much for the easy part.
> 
> As for phase II (restraining the wife) - this has been accomplished with (so far) minimal damage overall... I believe, after all, that there is a reason the good lord provided us with redundancy in the testicle department, and from what I've been told as long as the remaining one is still healthy, I should be at a functional level of testosterone.
> 
> ...


That is the funniest thing i've read in a long while

monotesticular :r


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

joed said:


> Oh and I am so ready to relax!
> 
> My bastage boss just left for the Stadium! I had to give him one of these :fu on his way out - he gave me one of these :r and danced out the door.


It's not like you didn't have a chance to beat him there! :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

raisin said:


> It's not like you didn't have a chance to beat him there! :r


Why aren't you at the game!?


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

Cause theres herfin to do tonight... its ok as long as we get to watch the Mets take a 2-0 lead on the dodgers


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I will be their. I just need to jump in a shower and head out the door.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

germantown rob said:


> I will be their. I just need to jump in a shower and head out the door.


Sweet. Wasn't expecting that!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

And i'm delayed of course. Will be there closer to 7 for sure. Won't be leaving work till 4:45


----------



## E. Bunney (May 10, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> And i'm delayed of course. Will be there closer to 7 for sure. Won't be leaving work till 4:45


Hey, Smitty -- tell Raney this for me

Hello Mus musculus

We are missing your Murine mulligatawny.
Verbiage unheard of since the early days of Monday night football and toxic when directed at kwagga-esque Club Stogie neophytes. Happy to see the Orkin man has not exterminated you, but only cramped your style.

Sincerely,

Ernest

Ya'll have fun now y'hear


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Sorry, guys. Per my PM to Joe, I have a friend's wedding coming up this weekend out-of-town, and I'm scrambling to get necessary chores done since I can't do them during the day to prepare for being away. It wouldn't have been a problem if my temp job hadn't called a last minute safety meeting, and this event wasn't happening over the coming weekend.

Next one, I promise.


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

Damn I'll be in Parsippany tomorrow


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

Just got in, and I really don't know what to say. You guys are all amazing, your generosity and knowledge of cigars blew me away. I had an outstanding time, and I'm really glad I got to meet all of you. Looking foward to a few more trips out to Whippany, cause its well worth battling traffic to sit, learn, and enjoy good smokes, with good people.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Another awesome jersey herf. Thanks all for coming! It was great meeting Chris (and bombarding him with old stuff and custom rolleds ), Rob is cool as hell, Joe and Mike always a pleasure, and it was good to see Raney again!


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> Another awesome jersey herf. Thanks all for coming! It was great meeting Chris (and bombarding him with old stuff and custom rolleds ), Rob is cool as hell, Joe and Mike always a pleasure, and it was good to see Raney again!


Yeah bombarding... you guys kicked my a$$... and even though I have to get up in like 5 hours I can't sleep from all the coffee I drank.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Great fun, as always! It was nice to meet Chris (next time drink the decaf), and Rob drove all the way up from Philly. (i guess nicotine IS addicting :bn)
I think they had a good time.


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

I almost came to this. After reading and posting yesterday I took a shower and was almost out the door but thought maybe it's best for me to give more advanced warning instead of just showing up.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

beezer said:


> I almost came to this. After reading and posting yesterday I took a shower and was almost out the door but thought maybe it's best for me to give more advanced warning instead of just showing up.


Well - that was wrong! A BOTL is always welcome at a herf.

Had a great time like I always do. Was a true pleasure to meet Chris and Raney for the first time. Raney has promised to come to every fifth herf and we are going to hold him to that commitment!

Typical herf - custom rolleds, an 80 year old cigar that was really good - and something from 1981. carbonbased_al promised we would smoke the new stuff this time and not get into the "old" stuff until the next herf. You should consider stopping by next time if you can.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Great evening of smoke and talking. Always a pleasure to meet up with raisin and joed, meeting RcktS4, yachties23, and carbonbased_al for the 1st time was well worth the drive. I have to admit that I had a completely different picture in my head of what carbonbased_al would be like  . What generous people you all are. I learn a lot at every herf and this was no exception.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Woke up today with a cat and an stink this morning. Damn, the little bugger tracked poo into bed?
Oh, wait, my apoligies there little fella- that's Herf Mouth! :r


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

joed said:


> Well - that was wrong! A BOTL is always welcome at a herf.
> 
> Had a great time like I always do. Was a true pleasure to meet Chris and Raney for the first time. Raney has promised to come to every fifth herf and we are going to hold him to that commitment!
> 
> Typical herf - custom rolleds, an 80 year old cigar that was really good - and something from 1981. carbonbased_al promised we would smoke the new stuff this time and not get into the "old" stuff until the next herf. You should consider stopping by next time if you can.


I'll have to keep an eye out for the next one. Thanks


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

The whole herf sucked. You guys blow, and you don't any of you smell nice. 

Actually, I'm sure it would have been great except that now I have battered husband's remorse. Sure, that '81 Partagas with the stained cellophane may have been a sublime smoking experience, and the 80 year old Flor D' unSure was unlike anything else I've smoked, and yeah it was great to meet a bunch of gorillas face to face, and yeah it was cool to watch poor Yachtie get his cigar world blown to smithereens, and sure I came home with some unbelievable smokes (including a Taboada torp, aging fundadore , and one of raisin's Party favors) but I MISS MY RIGHT NUT, Dammit! That was the one that hung lower, and I was always sorta partial to it. Besides, my balance is a little off now and I keep bumping into chairs and scraping the wall. 

...Actually, that partagas might have been worth it


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

RcktS4 said:


> The whole herf sucked. You guys blow, and you don't any of you smell nice.
> 
> Actually, I'm sure it would have been great except that now I have battered husband's remorse. Sure, that '81 Partagas with the stained cellophane may have been a sublime smoking experience, and the 80 year old Flor D' unSure was unlike anything else I've smoked, and yeah it was great to meet a bunch of gorillas face to face, and yeah it was cool to watch poor Yachtie get his cigar world blown to smithereens, and sure I came home with some unbelievable smokes (including a Taboada torp, aging fundadore , and one of raisin's Party favors) but I MISS MY RIGHT NUT, Dammit! That was the one that hung lower, and I was always sorta partial to it. Besides, my balance is a little off now and I keep bumping into chairs and scraping the wall.
> 
> ...Actually, that partagas might have been worth it


Yo dude, I thought you had grown a pair and finally gotten out of the house. Damned if I'm gonna send you a nut bra now! You better get off now and not get caught on Club Stogie by the little lady


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

galaga said:


> Yo dude, I thought you had grown a pair and finally gotten out of the house. Damned if I'm gonna send you a nut bra now! You better get off now and not get caught on Club Stogie by the little lady


last thing I want is your hand-me-down, grass-stained, covered-in-tijuana-male-prositute-saliva, used-to-be-pink-but-now-just-mud-colored nut bra, ya OBDG

Now dontcha got something better to do with your time, like count new nostril hairs or catch up on your matlock re-runs or something?


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

RcktS4 said:


> last thing I want is your hand-me-down, grass-stained, covered-in-tijuana-male-prositute-saliva, used-to-be-pink-but-now-just-mud-colored nut bra, ya OBDG
> 
> Now dontcha got something better to do with your time, like count new nostril hairs or catch up on your matlock re-runs or something?


Hey, I've gone into the bidness. You'd be surprised how many guys need some extra support at this time of their lives. Don't know if its the old age or the "yes Dears" that does it. Maybe I'll send you one anyway -- you're missing your right nut, we can do a custom order too. Does the wife unit like rhinestones, or do you think she would like the ever popular satin black? What's your waist? Be sure and let me know if posting more than three times in the last 6 months starts the right nut to start growing back


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

galaga said:


> Hey, I've gone into the bidness. You'd be surprised how many guys need some extra support at this time of their lives. Don't know if its the old age or the "yes Dears" that does it. Maybe I'll send you one anyway -- you're missing your right nut, we can do a custom order too. Does the wife unit like rhinestones, or do you think she would like the ever popular satin black? What's your waist? Be sure and let me know if posting more than three times in the last 6 months starts the right nut to start growing back


Jesus man, what do you want the wife's input for? She'll be opting for the "Iron Maiden" version with optional sandpaper lining... how's that supposed to help me?

As for the last six months, that probably only seems like a long time to someone in their twilight years. To those of us still in the tender early years of mid-life, that doesn't seem like long...

Now seriously, aren't there some neighborhood kids you can regale with stories of the days before running water or something? Tell them about the good ole days when you were Oscar Wilde's [ahem] 'Valet'... or that time you and the Iscariot boy got drunk and played a practical joke on Pilate...


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

RcktS4 said:


> Jesus man, what do you want the wife's input for? She'll be opting for the "Iron Maiden" version with optional sandpaper lining... how's that supposed to help me?
> 
> *Just trying to put a little "variety" in your life -- you know, before you have to start using chemical means. I thought she might find you kinda kinky...*
> 
> ...


Well, obviously, the Iscariot/Pilate reference is just an imaginary obstupefaction. But Oscar and I got along very well thank you.

Hey, don't I hear the biological clock ticking -- sounds like it's time for somebody to don his sildenafil citrate suit -- be careful of the priapism there studly....


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

galaga said:


> Well, obviously, the Iscariot/Pilate reference is just an imaginary obstupefaction. But Oscar and I got along very well thank you.
> 
> Hey, don't I hear the biological clock ticking -- sounds like it's time for somebody to don his sildenafil citrate suit -- be careful of the priapism there studly....


heh heh. He said _pism_. Heh heh. [/Butthead]


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

RcktS4 said:


> heh heh. He said _pism_. Heh heh. [/Butthead]


heh heh. He said _[/Butthead]_. Heh heh. [/D!ck]


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

Ah so this is what I've been missing....


----------

